# New track layout @ M&M



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright guys, here's your chance to get in on the ground floor of a track rebuild and put in your input to how M&M's new track get's laid out!

This Sunday (12/02), we will be working on a new layout for M&M and need some voluteers to come and help sling some dirt!

Meir has the bobcat ready and has fresh dirt coming. T-Mizzle has a mizz-design layout planned that he promises will be as cool as Mizz himself!

Remember, this is all in an effort to bring in as many people possible for the Toys-for-Tots race on the following weekend, so we need to make this a kick-*** track! 

I've been doing this HARC thing for quite some time now at my own expense, and I haven't asked much of anything from you guys. So as a favor to me, and if you want to support HARC & Toys-for-Tots, come on out and help us make this thing one for the books! 

We need to whip this out in one day, so 9:00AM is the start time and we need you guys there early!

Who can come?


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

M&m?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will try my darnedest to be there on Sunday.....I will be at Mikes Sat doing there track. Looks to be a busy, dirty weekend for me....


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Could anything be done on saturday? I have nothing going on sat., and would love to help out, but sunday i can't be there.

Tim


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I would love to be there Sunday but dont know if I can. Father, any input?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Meir has committed to Sunday, and nobody else can come on Saturday.....sorry Tim


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

tim, you got that electric fixed so I can whoop your arse again?


----------



## quackerattacker (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Coutney Dont You Have Orders To Be Writing For Liz To Type Up
Good Luck On The New Track Layout!!!!!!!!!

If It Flies It Dies


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

HAH! Jeremy! what's up man!?!? how's the new job?

aren't you supposed to be working too!


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

courtney where is M&M ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

6703 Chimney Rock Rd.
Bellaire TX, 77401

http://www.mmhobby.com/


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> tim, you got that electric fixed so I can whoop your arse again?


Are you talking about my 2wd that Tq'd against all the 4wds? The one where I tried to run the main with the rear shock tower super glued and zip tied? If thats the one, yes its fixed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

PPPPLLLLLEEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE!!!!! you only TQ'd because I DNF'd two rounds of qualifying, and drove the 3rd round with my battery pack falling out the whole time! 

Trash talkin! I love it!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Trinitybayrat said:


> Are you talking about my 2wd that Tq'd against all the 4wds? The one where I tried to run the main with the rear shock tower super glued and zip tied? If thats the one, yes its fixed!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha....NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Meir is having trouble with the bobcat, and is working on getting it resolved at the moment. But, JUST AS A BACKUP, does anyone have access to one that they could loan out as a favor to the FTF charity? Southside? Mike's? River track? Anybody have a connection at a rental place?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, the bobcat and a fresh load of dirt are waiting on us for sunday! See you guys then!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool, I was worried about that!!!! lets get it,get-it,get it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just wanted to stress to you guys that it's important that we all be there as close to 9AM as possible. Our bobcat driver is only available for a limited amount of time, and most of the work will done in the morning time.

Good luck to all you southsider's today.....wish I could be there!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If anyone has questions about whether or not we'll be there because of impending weather, call me tomorrow morning on my cell 281-857-5435


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

the best i can do is to be there around 11am or so...but i will be there


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

will you take pictures when your done?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*New track*

A HUUUUUUUUUGGGGEEEEE thanks to everyone that came out to help yesterday. In spite of the adversity that was present, we managed to squeeze out a pretty good new track. We needed a little more dirt, but what we put together will be quite fun.

A big thanks to:

The Henn family for sharing their track-building skillz
T-Mizzle for keeping everybody on track
Earl for his FANTASTIC engineering spec drawings of the track layout (complete with trajectory projections for both 1/10 and 1/8 scale vehicles.......you'd have to see those things to believe'em!)
And everyone else that put in a hard days labor

This is for a good cause, and everyone that was there knows the amount of effort they donated........many people will smile on Christmas because of you guys!

Unfortunately it rained towards the end, so these pictures look a little rough because of the mud we tromped through. All it needs is about 30 minutes of a couple of people running around on it and it'll be nice and smooth for next weekend!

Also, because of the difficulty of lining up the crossover, I'm considering building a bridge over the top, but that will cause a blind spot.....what do you guys think?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*a few more pictures*

T-mizzle did a test run on the first one.....that's how muddy it was!


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

NICE job guys! looks relly fun...cant wait for harc #7!!! im commin for you tony!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hopefully, i'll have some better luck this round and place higher. ive been gettin better!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*re-routed*

Ok, don't kill me guys, but I went up to the track to watch some people drive on it, and the crossover wasn't working AT ALL. I took measurements for a brigde, and it would be a HUGE blind spot. SO, we re-routed it a little.....

Also, there are guys working on the face of the first jump as we speak, and pit lane is fixed.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Looks good*

Looks good. I'll have to get down there soon and shoot some video. I want to get the River Track too in the near future. I'll have a killer stereo microphone on my rig for the next shoot. Should capture those motors great. And you'll get the stereo effect which always makes the vids better.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

griz said:


> Looks good. I'll have to get down there soon and shoot some video. I want to get the River Track too in the near future. I'll have a killer stereo microphone on my rig for the next shoot. Should capture those motors great. And you'll get the stereo effect which always makes the vids better.
> 
> Griz


sweet Griz, you won't be dissappointed with the River Track....can you say HUGE AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!
welcome back bro!!!


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

so are u guys trying to make it a roll, double, triple or a triple triple?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

looks like roll double triple to me


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

roll, double, triple


----------

